# [Gelöst] nm-applet in Xfce verschwunden

## Randy Andy

Hallo in die Runde.

Wie gesagt, seit dem update vom 06. April, gesamtes System auf ~x86 arch, klinkt sich mein gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.0.0 nicht mehr in die Leiste meines Xfce4-4.12 ein.

Die Funktionalität ist aber noch gegeben, das applet ist halt nur nicht mehr sichtbar. Wenn die Verbindungen etabliert werden, erschienen bis eben noch die Meldungen darüber an der gewohnten Stelle.

Dann hab ich aber alles Mögliche getestet um das leidige Problem endlich zu lösen und nun kommen auch die Meldungen nicht mehr, die Verbindungen funktionieren dennoch.

Hab seitdem mindestens wöchentlich updates gemacht, ohne Erfolg, letztes Gestern.

Den nm-connection-editor kann ich problemlos aus dem x-term starten, aber wenn ich das nm-applet aus dem x-term starte, erhalte ich diese Meldung, jedoch ohne das erscheinende Applet:

```
(nm-applet:3871): nm-applet-WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (32) An agent with this ID is already registered for this user.
```

Hab schon diverse Dinge aus dem wiki sichergestellt, wie z.B. bin in der plugdev group, hab auch mal das dbus-launch nm-applet & in die .xinitrc gesetzt, obwohls bislang auch ohne ging, nach Bugs gesucht,  hat mich aber alles nicht weiter  gebracht, weshalb ich alle Änderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht habe. Warum die Meldungen nicht wieder zurück gekehrt sind, ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel. Ich glaub ich hab einmal auf diese Meldungen nicht mehr anzeigen geklickt, wo ich das aber wieder rückgängig machen kann, wenn Meldungen als auch applet nicht sichtbar werden ist mir aber unklar.

Hab mal versucht in ~/.gconf/org/gnome/nm-applet/%gconf.xml alle bool-werte von true auf false zu setzten, ohne Erfolg.

Dann auch das wieder rückgängig gemacht.

Boote ich meinen System-Snapshot vom 05.04 mit dem gleichen gesharten /home/user Verzeichnis, dann funktioniert alles wie gewünscht.

Hoffe ihr hab  noch ein paar zielführende Ideen für mich.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Könnte es damit zusammen hängen das xfce 4.12 noch testing ist und nicht stable.

Eventuell fehlen dir noch weitere testing Pakete

----------

## Randy Andy

Wer weiß,

doch gibt's ne ganze Menge Hinweise auf Probleme die sich eher auf das nm-applet und sich ändernde APIs beziehen.

Xfce-4.12 verwende ich aber seit es im Tree ist und bis dahin hatte eigentlich alles recht gut funktioniert.

Jedenfalls habe ich schon wieder etwas herausfinden können:

Im dconf-Editor unter /org/gnome/nm-applet waren nun die Haken bei disable-connection-notifications und  disable-disconnected-notifications gesetzt. Nachdem ich diese entfernt hatte, tauchten auch wieder die vermissten Meldungen auf.

Der Haken bei show-applet ist hier nun als einziger gesetzt, der stamp wert ist 0, troztdem tauch das applet nicht auf. Lasse ich den Haken weg, auch nicht. 

Nun kommts aber!

Klicke ich auf Standardwert setzten, wird ja der Haken wieder gesetzt bei show-applet und es taucht das applet tatsächlich in meiner Leiste auf, doch die Freude währt nicht lang.

Nach dem Aus- und Einloggen ist es wieder weg. Der Haken in dconf bleibt aber gesetzt. Mache ich ihn wieder weg und klicke wieder auf Standardwerte setzten, erscheint das Aplet wieder in der Leiste, aber eben nur für eine laufende Sitzung, nicht persistent - verflixt und zugenäht!

Und nu Leute?

Wie kann man das tracen um der möglichen Ursache auf die Schliche zu kommen??

Wartet mal, ich glaub ich ahne da was, brauch aber noch etwas Zeit dem nachzugehen...

----------

## Randy Andy

War leider ein Satz mit X, meine angedeuteten Vermutungen.

Dachte ich hätte was greifbares gefunden in Sachen Zugriffsrechte, da sich meine Datei unter ~/.gconf/org/gnome/nm-applet/%gconf.xml nicht aktualisiert und auch die Einträge darin nicht alle Konfigurations-Optionen des nm-applets beinhalten.

Dann hab ich aber herausgefunden, dass es sich um alte Überbleibsel handelt die nun ohne Bedeutung sind und daher gelöscht werden konnten.

Das aktuelle Tool heißt nun nicht mehr gconf, sondern dconf und legt seine Einstellungen in ~/.config/dconf/user ab.

Hab dann mittels verschiedener gsettings Befehle , wie man sie auch hier nachlesen kann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Konfiguration/dconf

feststellen können, dass meine Schlüssel und Werte stimmen und auch beschreibbar sind.

Somit bin ich nun leider wieder am Ende.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ich glaub es wird Zeit für einen Bugreport, doch wie sammele ich aussagekräftige Details darüber. In meinen Logs scheint diesbezüglich nichts drin zu stehen.

Vielleicht ist es ja auch eine Wechselwirkung mit neueren gtk-libraries, doch wie könnte man das analysieren oder dokumentieren?

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Bei mir rennt noch Xfce 4.11 aber nm-applet ist nach dem Start auch nicht sichtbar

die einzige "Abhilfe" bis jetzt war das panel nach dem Hochfahren einmal neu zu starten:

```
xfce4-panel -r
```

ob das das gleiche Problem ist weiß ich nicht ...

----------

## Schattenschlag

Hmm also ich habe weder bei xfce-4.11 noch bei xfce-4.12 diese Probleme. Sehe das icon und komme auch darüber problemlos zu den weiteren Funktionen.

Bei xfce-4.12 habe ich auch gleich auf gtk-3 geswitcht.

Schon bei einem neu angelegten User probiert? Eventuell Standard icons verwenden falls die nicht ausgewählt sind!?

----------

## Randy Andy

Danke ihr Beiden fürs mitdenken,

hab das Problem endlich erkannt und gefixt, doch vorher noch ein paar Infos zu meinem Weg dorthin:

Mir fiel auf, dass wenn ich mich für das Raleigh Theme entscheide, das nm-applet sofort auftaucht und es ist auch nach dem log-in sofort da.

Darauf hin hab ich mal ein neues Profil erstellt und das Problem war weg, also das nm-applet wieder da nach dem Einloggen. Da mir das Standard-Theme aber nicht gefällt und ich es dann sofort gewechselt habe, war auch das nm-applet gleich wieder verschwunden - außer wieder bei der Wahl von Raleigh, was aber ein nogo für mich ist, ich bevorzuge das dusk-theme.  :Wink: 

Compositing abschalten, mesa-wechsel von gallium zu classic oder mesa-downgrade brachte ebenfalls nichts.

Danke auch kernelOfTruth, xfce4-panel -r funktionierte hier ebenfalls als workaround. 

Wenige Dekaden später kam mir dann die Idee, dass es auch gut mit der neuesten gtk+ 3er-version zu tun haben könnte und auch deren lokales Installationsdatum vom 06.04. stimmte ja genau mit dem Auftreten des Fehlers hier überein.

Also mal eben maskiert mittels:

```
>x11-libs/gtk+-3.14.9:3
```

und ein downgrade gemacht, also runter von 3.14.10 auf die letzte stabile 3.14.9 Version und alles war gut, sprich Problem gefixt.

Schreibe ggf. später mal einen Bug-Report wenn ich mit meiner Kiste wieder im Netz sein sollte, denn zu der Version gibt's anscheinend noch nichts.

[Edit] - erledigt: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=547582

Würde daher vermuten, dass diejenigen die das Problem nicht haben, entweder das Standard bzw. Raleigh-Theme verwenden, oder bei Verwendung von gtk3 noch auf Version <=3.14.9 sind.

Gruß, Andy.

P.S. gtk+2.24.27-r1 kam zwar zur gleichen Zeit an Board, ist aber nicht die Ursache und kann in der Version belassen werden, falls bei Euch vorhanden.

----------

## Schattenschlag

Öhm gute Frage was für ein Theme ich am PC verwende ... muss ich mal nach gucken wenn ich zuhause bin. Am Laptop ist das Standard-Theme noch oben und gtk+3.14.10 drauf.

Aber ich bastle mir gerade ein eigenes "Mischmasch-Theme" zusammen.

Aber danke für die Lösung deines Problems, falls es bei mir dann auch auftauchen sollte beim Theme wechsel weiß ich dann mal was schuld sein könnte.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hallöle zusammen,

war ja auch zu lange ruhig um die Sache und das nm-applet funktionierte seither ohne Probleme bei mir, trotz diverser updates von gtk+ und dem weiterhin verwendeten Xfce-dusk Farbschema.

Doch nach dem Update vom 19.07.2015 war es dann wieder soweit, das nm-applet war wieder mal verschwunden!

Diesmal half auch kein 

```
xfce4-panel -r
```

 um es wieder in Erscheinung zu rufen, der Wechsel zum Raleigh-Thema dagegen schon.

Dumm war nur, dass mit dem Update vom 19.07. gleichzeitig networkmanager, nm-applet und gtk+ in neuen Versionen daher kamen. An welcher würde es diesmal wohl liegen...

Gemäß Murphy hab ich mich natürlich erst mal für die falschen Pakete entschieden und machte daher nacheinander downgrades von gtk+, nm-applet und schließlich dem networkmanager mit anschließend erneutem Test.

Letztlich lag es also am networkmanager-1.0.4 der dafür verantwortlich scheint, mit Version 1.0.2-r1 erscheint das nm-applet dann auch wieder trotz dusk-theme.

Natürlich hab ich zur Kontrolle die beiden anderen Pakete wieder auf die letzten Versionen hochgezogen zur Gegenkontrolle - es bleibt dabei.

Also wisst ihr Bescheid, für den Fall das...

Informellen Gruß, 

Andy.

----------

